# Does anyone have a picture of a baby rhom?



## SpeCiaLisT (Aug 12, 2005)

Does anyone have a picture of a baby rhom around 1-2"?

I want to compare it with mine and see if it really is a baby rhom.
Bought it from Killerfish some of you guys might know the place in MI.
Does anyone know where Killerfish collect they're piranhas cause I tried calling them today but know one picked up.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

you cant ell a rhom at that age and sise :nod:


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

post a pic of your fish.


----------



## BUBB$ (May 8, 2006)

1 INCHER. SO YOUNG THAT SPOTS DIDN'T EVEN APPEAR YET.
PIC'S TAKEN.. APRIL-5-06
View attachment 115270

SAME FISH @ 2 INCHES. PIC'S TAKEN APRIL-27-06
View attachment 115271

SAME FISH @ 4.5 INCHES PIC'S TAKEN AUGUST-2-06
THIS IS MY GOLD DIAMOND RHOM..
View attachment 115273


----------



## Skzmrc (Nov 17, 2005)

It's 2 inches.. I don't know if it's black or gold diamond..


----------



## SpeCiaLisT (Aug 12, 2005)

Thank you guys very much. Mine looks like yours.


----------



## PenicillinPETE (Mar 11, 2006)

Baby Rohm 2inches
View attachment 115298


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Very nice documentation on the excellent growth you got on your rhom BUBB$.


----------



## BUBB$ (May 8, 2006)

taylorhedrich said:


> Very nice documentation on the excellent growth you got on your rhom BUBB$.


thanks taylor.... you should always keep a record on a fish that your planning to keep for a long time.


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

PenicillinPETE said:


> Baby Rohm 2inches
> View attachment 115298


hey man that looks like mine.


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

BUBB$ said:


> THIS IS MY GOLD DIAMOND RHOM..
> View attachment 115273


That to me looks like a compressus. I'm 100% sure that's what is in the above pic. Flawless specimin I might add.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

i dunno if its a compressus... looks like my baby GDR, cant find his cloceup moneyshot but you get the idea...


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

it doesnt have any bars form what i can tell, i even birghtened the pic with PS



Pat said:


> THIS IS MY GOLD DIAMOND RHOM..
> View attachment 115273


That to me looks like a compressus. I'm 100% sure that's what is in the above pic. Flawless specimin I might add.
[/quote]


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

rocker said:


> it doesnt have any bars form what i can tell, i even birghtened the pic with PS


The bars are right in front of you rocker. Look on the lower half toward the gills. 
I even see one or two near the tail fin.


----------



## BUBB$ (May 8, 2006)

Pat said:


> THIS IS MY GOLD DIAMOND RHOM..
> View attachment 115273


That to me looks like a compressus. I'm 100% sure that's what is in the above pic. Flawless specimin I might add.
[/quote]
THIS IS THE SAME EXACT FISH TAKEN TODAY. 9-7-06.
WHERE DID YOU COME UP WITH COMPRESSUS? BY THE WAY, THOSE ARE JUVI SPOTS, NOT BARS..
View attachment 118867

View attachment 118869


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

I personally think that's a compressus. Very sure of it.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

There are 2 sympatric species that are being imported as "Diamond Rhombeus". One is S. rhombeus, the other I'm not so sure as it is very compressed laterally and girth. There are indeed some bars present on the fishes. I have added 3 photos for comparison, including the photo shown here which I circled some features.The 1 fish that I presently have in my aquarium being called S. rhombeus Diamond, the other same thing. Note the differences between the "real" S. rhombeus and this compressus-like fish. To the untrained eye, there may indeed be no differences, but the trained eye sees things that are commonly overlooked.


----------



## BUBB$ (May 8, 2006)

hastatus said:


> There are 2 sympatric species that are being imported as "Diamond Rhombeus". One is S. rhombeus, the other I'm not so sure as it is very compressed laterally and girth. There are indeed some bars present on the fishes. I have added 3 photos for comparison, including the photo shown here which I circled some features.The 1 fish that I presently have in my aquarium being called S. rhombeus Diamond, the other same thing. Note the differences between the "real" S. rhombeus and this compressus-like fish. To the untrained eye, there may indeed be no differences, but the trained eye sees things that are commonly overlooked.


HERE'S ANOTHER PICTURE I TAKEN ABOUT 2 MONTHS AGO.
WHAT EVER IT IS, IT'S STILL MY BABY....








View attachment 118904


----------



## SpeCiaLisT (Aug 12, 2005)

What ever bubbs piranha is...its so FREAKING NICE. I LOVE THE COLOR. OMG I wish my little guy can grow up like that.


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Beautiful specimen....... IMO, it looks like a compressus. I think they're better looking than rhoms when they get bigger anyways.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

GoJamieGo said:


> Beautiful specimen....... IMO, it looks like a compressus. I think they're better looking than rhoms when they get bigger anyways.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

> There are 2 sympatric species that are being imported as "Diamond Rhombeus". One is S. rhombeus, the other I'm not so sure as it is very compressed laterally and girth. There are indeed some bars present on the fishes. I have added 3 photos for comparison, including the photo shown here which I circled some features.The 1 fish that I presently have in my aquarium being called S. rhombeus Diamond, the other same thing. Note the differences between the "real" S. rhombeus and this compressus-like fish. To the untrained eye, there may indeed be no differences, but the trained eye sees things that are commonly overlooked.


Frank,
Is the compressus-like fish not a true compressus, or does it seem to be a variant between a rhom and a compressus?
I'm asking because I believe that I have one of those fish, the top pic.. Maybe I should have him ID'd in another thread, he is about 6" now.


----------

